# In a old Office



## Magagna (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi friends, today in a old office I found these electronics parts. 
Do you know if in these calculators there is some PM. It doesn't seem to me , but in some switches under the keyboard it seems to be silver.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 21, 2015)

Don't know, you have the part, just test it. Then you could tell us.

Göran


----------



## Magagna (Jan 21, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> Don't know, you have the part, just test it. Then you could tell us.
> 
> Göran


Ok. Now I will learn to test the silver. To use search button :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 21, 2015)

Except for some high-gold brazes, the gold used in electronics is always yellow. Always.


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 22, 2015)

Do you think this IBM PS/1 with original keyboard and mouse would have a sentimental value to someone?


----------



## Magagna (Jan 22, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> Do you think this IBM PS/1 with original keyboard and mouse would have a sentimental value to someone?


I don't know Marco. The other objet is Like mine? Without pm scrap......


----------



## shmandi (Jan 22, 2015)

There are no (at least to my knowledge) electronic devices without precious metals. If there is single IC, there is gold. Exception are some ceramic ICs with aluminium bonding wires. Even in most transistors there are gold wires, also LEDs. Capacitors often contain silver, also relays, keys...


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 22, 2015)

Magagna said:


> MarcoP said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think this IBM PS/1 with original keyboard and mouse would have a sentimental value to someone?
> ...


The Olivetti calculator has already found a buyer, that's the third one I found and the other two were manual. Sold one, kept the other one 

I was just wondering if it was worth to check and clean to IBM for resale, today I also got an old Olivetti with 3.5" disk, an Amiga, kilos of MBs, Various PCI cards, two brand new Pentium processors and much more. Offering my self to clean an old office of a friend of mine turned out to be interesting.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 22, 2015)

those old IBM keyboards may have gold plated metal connectors under the keys.

i would try to test it & resell first. and if those pentium processors are vintage & new in box, sell those too


----------



## Magagna (Jan 22, 2015)

Tomorrow I'll post a photo with more details from motherboard calculators. Are there people who would buy these calculators? In eBay Marco?


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 22, 2015)

Magagna said:


> Tomorrow I'll post a photo with more details from motherboard calculators. Are there people who would buy these calculators? In eBay Marco?


Maybe, after a nice clean up and making sure they work it may be possible.


----------



## byte-tech (Jan 22, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> Do you think this IBM PS/1 with original keyboard and mouse would have a sentimental value to someone?



Looks like a model M to me, those keyboards have switches instead of rubber dome. if its in working condition you can get like $40 or more.


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 23, 2015)

byte-tech said:


> MarcoP said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think this IBM PS/1 with original keyboard and mouse would have a sentimental value to someone?
> ...


From the sounds of the key-down it does seems it does have switches, as soon we finish sorting things out I'll plug it in and give it a try, thank you!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Search "clicky keyboard" on ebay. lOL!!


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 23, 2015)

To determine the value on eBay do an Advanced Search, click the box for Sold Listings and you'll see what has sold in the last thirty days. You'll get an idea of what to expect if you list an item. My general rule is, if I can't make at least $10.00 on something it's not worth the time to take pictures, create listing, box, print label, take to USPS or UPS to ship it. 

Some of those "clicky" keyboards go for decent money. There are very specific model numbers that are sought after.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Last one I sold was a grey one and brought over $300.00.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 23, 2015)

never would have guessed. i am keeping these from now on !!

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/Keyboards-Mice-Pointing-/3676/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=clicky+keyboard&_sop=16


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 23, 2015)

necromancer, me too!
All this is giving a new meaning to this hobby, italian market is quite different and I'm thinking to keep it for now till I found the right monitor to, probably, sell in block.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 23, 2015)

necromancer said:


> never would have guessed. i am keeping these from now on !!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/Keyboards-Mice-Pointing-/3676/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=clicky+keyboard&_sop=16


That's incredible! Here there could be a gold mine. Today I found these and from what I read on the forum and seen on ebay some could be very precious


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice batch of CPUs! Be aware of the difference between, respectively, overpriced items in eBay, collectors value and PMs recovery...

Your Christmas came late but it surely came!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 23, 2015)

Does not look to be any collector chip's in the picture.


----------



## byte-tech (Jan 23, 2015)

necromancer said:


> never would have guessed. i am keeping these from now on !!





MarcoP said:


> necromancer, me too!




/me is waving the hand in front of you..."Those are not the keyboards you are looking for...."

ok bad joke aside, hope you guys didn't scraped one before.... :evil:


----------



## necromancer (Jan 23, 2015)

byte-tech said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > never would have guessed. i am keeping these from now on !!
> ...




i may have scraped many, after all the keyboards i see they all look the same after a while


----------



## Magagna (Jan 24, 2015)

gradually I will learn to distinguish different cpu. I am following your advice, for the moment I will only recovery pM. 
Thanks to all


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 24, 2015)

byte-tech said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > never would have guessed. i am keeping these from now on !!
> ...


Not yet, luckily ... after all I'm new to this ... but the clicky sound could have been inviting hehe. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## byte-tech (Jan 24, 2015)

yes, that clicky sound is unique, here we kill for one (if you excuse the expression), not for scrap or resell, for personal use, those keyboards can register a wide number of simultaneous keystrokes and last longer than the new ones, ideal for gaming.


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 24, 2015)

byte-tech said:


> yes, that clicky sound is unique, here we kill for one (if you excuse the expression), not for scrap or resell, for personal use, those keyboards can register a wide number of simultaneous keystrokes and last longer than the new ones, ideal for gaming.


That's what I heard from my brother, he used to have one when typing university assays for others to make some spare change. He said, that's the best keyboard ever made till today, he highly speak about those.

I might give it a try it for a couple of days.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 27, 2015)

This is the work of today


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like the real "work" hasn't started yet.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 27, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> Looks like the real "work" hasn't started yet.


Not yet. I'm only dedicating to recover materials containing pm and separating it in smaller pieces so I can have more space in my office. I'm learning here how to buy them and at the same time I'm studying ap process because I want to learn it


----------



## necromancer (Jan 27, 2015)

if those computers work i would sell them for 35 to 45 dollars each. the lcd screens are worth 8 bucks each non-working.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 27, 2015)

necromancer said:


> if those computers work i would sell them for 35 to 45 dollars each. the lcd screens are worth 8 bucks each non-working.


Dear friend, the problem is the shipping! I believe that works. I can test them


----------



## Magagna (Jan 27, 2015)

Magagna said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > if those computers work i would sell them for 35 to 45 dollars each. the lcd screens are worth 8 bucks each non-working.
> ...


Excuse me, I believed that you wanted to buy my computers :mrgreen:


----------



## necromancer (Jan 27, 2015)

Magagna said:


> Magagna said:
> 
> 
> > necromancer said:
> ...



just letting you know that you can make more money reselling them if they work.
testing computers is a simple task.

i have many small computer shops that buy 10 computers at a time. they also buy ram & hard drives, new computer power cables & usb connector cables.
i also have a printer repair shop that buys some of my printers.

if you can get 30 to 50 dollars for a computer take it, all the shops that do not supply me with scrap buy products from me.


----------



## Magagna (Jan 28, 2015)

necromancer said:


> Magagna said:
> 
> 
> > Magagna said:
> ...


thanks for the good advice.
Luigi


----------

